# Lock/auto hubs on 2010 f-250



## PPS. inc (Oct 10, 2009)

Before I start I will say I did a search and looked tru a few pages. Nothing turned up. I have been plowing with them locked all season. Just talked to a fella with a 2010 f-350 and he says he never locks his in. I had to go clean a few drives and left it unlocked and deff. had 4x4. Should I be locking them in? I didn't think I would even have 4x4 when not locked in. Could someone please tell me the conditions when they should be locked or unlocked. From what I read here, many ppl including myself locked them at the start of winter and just left them unless I am going far on clean rds. or hitting the freeway. So what the deal here. Does the auto just constanly lock and unlock? Deff. confused here. Thanks for for the help guys. Couldn't be happier with the new truck. Ill get pics up sooner or later.


----------



## NicholasMWhite (Oct 5, 2008)

You're doing it right. You will not have 4x4 if you don't lock them in. Locking them in is connecting the wheels with the axle, if you don't lock them in the axle will be turning but the wheels will still be free. Having them locked when you're not using 4x4 does hinder your gas mileage so if it is a daily driver vehicle I personally would just lock and unlock them before and after snow storms. But it's up to you. Obviously if you only use the truck for plowing there is no reason to unlock them in between storms.


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

I have never locked mine in they are auto locking you hit the 4x4 switch snd you are good to go. Older trucks that was the case newer ones have auto so you dont need to do anything but hit the switch. My 02 was even that way.


----------



## toyotaplow (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't know why they say "auto" on the hubs. we have 2 250s at work and with the hub on auto they defiantly don't have 4wd.


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

No truck is true 4x4 until thid years models they have s lever you pull out .


----------



## thatlittleguy? (Sep 22, 2010)

With the manual hubs you need to lock them to have 4x4. If you unlocked them but never backed up they may have stayed locked giving you 4x4 even in the "unlocked" position. 

Auto locking means the hubs engage when you put it in 4x4. To unlock them you need to put it in 2x4 and reverse x amount of feet, then you'll be in 2x4


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

I have an 06 F350 and I believe that the manual lock outs basically serve as a back up if the actuator goes out and it won't lock by turning the dial in the cab. So if that happens, you get out and turn them from auto to lock and you're good to go.


----------



## toyotaplow (Jan 17, 2011)

ah, that makes sense i guess. both of our trucks must have had faulty actuators when we got them because they never worked for us. what year did they start putting those style hubson the superdutys? we also have 2 older ones, a 2000 and a 2001 and they are full manual hubs. just curios.


----------



## doubleedge (Aug 6, 2008)

toyotaplow;1232556 said:


> ah, that makes sense i guess. both of our trucks must have had faulty actuators when we got them because they never worked for us. what year did they start putting those style hubson the superdutys? we also have 2 older ones, a 2000 and a 2001 and they are full manual hubs. just curios.


The auto locking feature came with all Super Duties with an electronic dash mounted 4x4 shifter since the Super Duty was released (I believe). The more basic models with a floor mounted stick shifter (like my 2004 f250 and likely your two older ones) had manual hubs.


----------



## chknman (Apr 1, 2007)

Auto hubs are on trucks that come with the shift on the fly 4 wheel drive knob on the dash.The trucks with manual hubs come on trucks with the 4 wheel drive selector on the floor. The auto hubs have the lock option if the vacuum actuator goes out.


----------



## chknman (Apr 1, 2007)

Doubleedge we tpyed the same thing at the same time


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I have an 06 F-350 with the auto locking hubs. They died the first year. I just manually lock them at the beginning of each winter and unlock them in the spring.

Of course I usually forget that they are not locked the first snow and start cursing when I think that my 4wd isn't working, and then I remember.........


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

Locking it just makes both wheels turn with the axle all the time.


----------



## 54powerwagon (Oct 16, 2004)

2001 started the auto lock. if you get a xlt or lower it comes with the old style locking from end. so you have to lock the hubs. the auto is fine but i lock mine if its going to work hard. you can feel a difference from auto setting to locked when you turn the locked gives the old jerky turn fords have been known for.


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 18, 2006)

I've left mine on auto for the past 4 years. Pretty sure the 4x4 works that way

Mine's an '06 XLT by the way. We also have an '08 XLT. Same thing.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

thatlittleguy?;1232462 said:


> With the manual hubs you need to lock them to have 4x4. If you unlocked them but never backed up they may have stayed locked giving you 4x4 even in the "unlocked" position.
> 
> Auto locking means the hubs engage when you put it in 4x4. To unlock them you need to put it in 2x4 and reverse x amount of feet, then you'll be in 2x4


Not true, you can engage and disengage through any position with the ESOF system up to 55 mph. No need for backing up anymore, even with the manual shifter.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

toyotaplow;1232556 said:


> ah, that makes sense i guess. both of our trucks must have had faulty actuators when we got them because they never worked for us. what year did they start putting those style hubson the superdutys? we also have 2 older ones, a 2000 and a 2001 and they are full manual hubs. just curios.


99

It's more of an upscale option found on the higher trim levels.


----------



## Mark Witcher (Feb 21, 2004)

Hubs that only have " auto" or "locked " position and no "free" position dont unlock the axle shaft.
If you dont put them in lock position they will unlock if you spin the tires while backing up. The auto position is for normal driving. If you get stuck then you need to lock in manual position. All ford trucks with this type of auto lock hub, the axles dont disengage at the hub.


----------



## greyst1 (Sep 26, 2010)

I have a feeling that the vacuum actuator on my 06' 250 went out, anyone know how to fix this? My 4x4 only engages when i manually lock the hubs. The shift on the fly doesn't work anymore. Please help.

Thx


----------



## ram150c (Dec 6, 2009)

Mark Witcher;1234308 said:


> Hubs that only have " auto" or "locked " position and no "free" position dont unlock the axle shaft.
> If you dont put them in lock position they will unlock if you spin the tires while backing up. The auto position is for normal driving. If you get stuck then you need to lock in manual position. All ford trucks with this type of auto lock hub, the axles dont disengage at the hub.


I am 99.9% sure that when the hubs are in "auto" and the switch is in 2x4 the hubs are disengaged from the axles.
I just replace a whole bunch of front end parts including replacing the tired ford autolockers with some warn manual lockers. 
Typical ford to design a system that they know will fail so they give you the option to amnually lock them. not complaining. just sayin.


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

greyst1;1234796 said:


> I have a feeling that the vacuum actuator on my 06' 250 went out, anyone know how to fix this? My 4x4 only engages when i manually lock the hubs. The shift on the fly doesn't work anymore. Please help.
> 
> Thx


Check for a fuse.I have had 3 superduties all traded in at 100,000 never had any problems with the 4x4


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

ram150c;1234910 said:


> I am 99.9% sure that when the hubs are in "auto" and the switch is in 2x4 the hubs are disengaged from the axles.
> I just replace a whole bunch of front end parts including replacing the tired ford autolockers with some warn manual lockers.
> Typical ford to design a system that they know will fail so they give you the option to amnually lock them. not complaining. just sayin.


You are correct. The hubs will disengage in 4x2 even with the Auto/Lock ESOF system.

And to really be honest, I don't miss the ESOF system. I had a couple of vacuum lines go on mine, so I just installed the Warn Premiums and never looked back. Just keep the hubs locked and switch in and out as needed.


----------



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2003)

In the olden days the auto position on warn hubs only worked when there was pressure so to speak on the hub.Say going up hill vs down.


----------



## dpglandscapes (Nov 17, 2010)

my ford i have to manually lock the hubs, but not shure if thats just because there aftermarket, but my gmc, i just hit the 4 button, and im good to go lol
\


----------

